# bacon wrapped moose meatloaf



## cmcatv (Dec 21, 2016)

Hey all.  Question.  Want to make a moose meatloaf tomorrow.  Thought about smoking it but wont have 4 hours to do it. Here is my question. 
I bbq my meatloafs on my bbq in a cast iron skillet roughly takes about 1 to 1 1/2 hours in the grill. I use indirect heat at rough 400. 
That all be said i wonder if i gave it an hour in the smoker than finish it off on the grill if any smoke would get into the meat in that amount of time? Or would i be wasting my time with the smoker.


----------



## weev (Dec 21, 2016)

Personally I believe so ground meat seems to absorb smoke quickly  
We do burgers for about a hour and you can really taste it


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2016)

I agree!

Ground meat picks up smoke very quickly.

Al


----------



## cmcatv (Dec 22, 2016)

So i smoked the meatloaf today.  
Ran it at 225 for the first 1.5 hours than had plans to transfer over to the grill to finish off. But kids wanted to play outside in the snow so i just turned the smoker up to 325/350 ish and let it go another hour.  Check IT temp and it was up at 160.  Pulled right away.  Dried out a bit cause a bit over temp but was still great.
Im thinkin they cooked so quick because I had them in cast iron pans. (Cause i had plans to transfer them).
smoke didnt get it as much as i hoped but was using Hickory so still had alot of flavor.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2016)

Show us some pics of that thar meatloaf. Sounds good.


----------



## cmcatv (Dec 23, 2016)

I gotta get better at taking pics lol.  Always sitting down with a mouth full and think ahhhh crap should have taken a pic


----------

